# CM7 ADB Driver?



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

So I can't access the touchpad via adb. I saw that an HP touchpad adb driver loaded during the installation, but subsequent connections only load a mass storage driver. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> So I can't access the touchpad via adb. I saw that an HP touchpad adb driver loaded during the installation, but subsequent connections only load a mass storage driver. Anyone know what's up?


I noticed that the one time I tried to connect via USB .. no ADB.

I tend to use wireless adb :
https://market.android.com/details?id=siir.es.adbWireless&feature=search_result

and the manually connect via : adb connect <ip>:5555

works wonders .. and no need to connect via USB


----------



## bartonk (Sep 26, 2011)

I was able to force update my drivers and get ADB working. This assumes you already have the ADB driver installed at some location, ex: C:\android-sdk-windows\usb_driver (this is the same one I used on the Nook Color, btw)

In device manager, under USB controllers drop down, look for "USB Mass Storage Device". Inspect the properties until you find the one relating to the tablet, mine was the second down. I was able to just right click, update driver, and tell it to search the specified folder - I didn't have to do the old "Have Disk.." workaround.

It then installed the ADB composite interface and other drivers, and now lists the device under ADB, and I can shell into it, install/uninstall .apk's. Hope this helps...


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

To get ADB working for me(Windows 7 x64) I had to change the USB mass storage device(USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C02&REV_0227) into a USB Composite device, then the composite ADB interface became available.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ampos (Oct 19, 2011)

Joenathan said:


> To get ADB working for me(Windows 7 x64) I had to change the USB mass storage device(USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C02&REV_0227) into a USB Composite device, then the composite ADB interface became available.


Can you elaborate it more? (and also, my win7 is not in english)


----------



## ampos (Oct 19, 2011)

ampos said:


> Can you elaborate it more? (and also, my win7 is not in english)


Answer to myself:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8070-HOW-TO-Fixing-USB-problems-with-ADB


----------

